# Apple snail trouble?



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

I am only a couple of weeks into snail keeping and today my first apple snail problem has arised. I turned the tank light on to fin that one of my Golden apple snails was still in its shell but retarcted about 1cm back into it and isnt coming out.

anyone know what this could be or experianced it before?

thanks
jack


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you just add the snail? Apple snails have been known to stay in their shell for days until they are used to the enviroment. Smell the snail, if it smells like dead fish, it is dead.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

haha he's ok now 

But thanks for lwtting me know if there dead or not


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Just as an FYI they go into their shells regularly, nothing to worry about. If it is inside and hasn't moved in a day- check for signs of life!


----------

